# VAG TDI Tuning



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all, 

I'm looking to make my Audi A3 that little bit quicker. Its a 1.9TDI 130.

I was just wondering, is it worth getting a stainless steel exhaust and induction kit? 

Or just stick with a remap and be done with it?


Not sure if the Induction kit and Exhaust benefits diesel's that much.

Thanks, 

Dipesh


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Personally i wouldnt bother with the exhaust and induction kit. They will cost more than the remap and for less gains.

Seeing as your in Leicester id recommend Stealth Racing in Leamington.
They are a VAG specialist and do proper custom rolling road remaps.
I had my Caddy done there and its brilliant. So smooth and revs more like a petrol car now.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Exhaust work only really needs a straight pipe being put in place of the cat, and the backbox, and you have a nice performance TDI exhaust that will still go through MOT with no worries. Just do the cat if nothing else (under £100 all in usually)

Panel filter from green will be about £30 and are MAF friendly. Then the remap.

If you need any serious tuning advice, PM me. I'm at +100% over stock pd130 power at the moment.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

MK1Campaign said:


> Personally i wouldnt bother with the exhaust and induction kit. They will cost more than the remap and for less gains.
> 
> Seeing as your in Leicester id recommend Stealth Racing in Leamington.
> They are a VAG specialist and do proper custom rolling road remaps.
> I had my Caddy done there and its brilliant. So smooth and revs more like a petrol car now.


Agreed, Stealth really know their stuff when it comes to custom VAG remaps, I've got my A4 booked in with them to be done v.soon! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Performance torque in Wolverhampton get good reviews over at seatcupra.net.
http://www.s130465270.websitehome.co.uk/1.html
Around £265 ( dont quote me exactly ) for the PD150 which includes before and after rolling road runs.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

A few of my mates have had there's mapped at stealth, one is a 90bhp and its pretty quick for a 90bhp now!!

I think i'll remove the CAT, get a panel filter and then remap after that too.

Thanks for the advice chaps :thumb:


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

I've only had a quick look at Stealth but from what I can make out they use 'revo' maps? and don't write their own?

Remap is the way to go on the PD130, just one question though, how good is your clutch? The PD130 is quite well known for eating clutches when remapped!
The old mans PD130 A4 was running spot on with no signs of the clutch (and flywheel) being on their way out until I got it remapped for him. Whoops!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

If i can give you any advice. I was a sales manager for Dastek for 4 years and i done a lot of diesel and petrol tuning and i also used to sell Dyno's. The key to re-mapping a diesel is all in the EGT (Exhaust gas temperature) You can get a probe for the exhaust and fit to the downpipe making sure that it is in direct flow of the exhaust gasses. not close to the inside of a bend as this will give false reading.

Then when you are on full load i.e up a hill in high gear your optimum EGT's for safe running are 770oC any higher and there could be trouble.

I used to drive as a company car a vw gold tdi130 that had been re-mapped to 180 and was amazing. you can fit an exhaust and filter if you want but we done a test once for a diesel tuning mag and done power runs with standard filter and no air box and no filter and it made 1bhp. Always remember no two engine are the same. The best re-map on a 130 i done was 183bhp and one was 156bhp on standard cars with similar mileage and mafs working correctly.

Another interesting thing to do is to fit a temp probe before your intercooler and after your intercooler to see how efficient your intercooler is and how running your car on a misty morning is amazing for charge temp.

Another boring fact for you is the conditions for max power is 7oc air temp and barrometric pressure of 1012 millibars. I once run a civic type r on the dyno when the barrometric pressure was 976 and it made 178bhp. I then ran the same car on a day with 1007 and it made 205bhp.

So many factors contribute to power figure's and so many people think that if they have 173bhp they can say 180bhp and there mate then says 185 and so on. I was in that game for so long i ended up getting the software for re-mapping my own car and re-flashing the ecu.

Man i can blether:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

tmagnet said:


> I've only had a quick look at Stealth but from what I can make out they use 'revo' maps? and don't write their own?
> 
> Remap is the way to go on the PD130, just one question though, how good is your clutch? The PD130 is quite well known for eating clutches when remapped!
> The old mans PD130 A4 was running spot on with no signs of the clutch (and flywheel) being on their way out until I got it remapped for him. Whoops!


Stealth do sell Revo but they specialise in custom remaps done on the rollers.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Man i can blether:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Don't mind anyone who is blethering useful information. I don't even own a VAG, I own a Ford Mondeo TDCI but enjoyed reading your post.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

My 150PD Golf made this on the rollers;


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Wow thats helpful


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in the same position - looking at getting my Ibiza FR Tdi remapped

Based in Derby - the problem is that there are so many companies dong it....

I had decided on P Torque then someone advised me to stay away...


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

catch the pigeo said:


> Wow thats helpful


Sorry mate, I missed the rule stating "No posting of images to *contribute* to the subject being discussed"

As for you good sir, if you have nothing constructive to post - click that little red X in the top RH corner of the window :thumb:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

And your image contributes how?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Justa said:


> I'm in the same position - looking at getting my Ibiza FR Tdi remapped
> 
> Based in Derby - the problem is that there are so many companies dong it....
> 
> I had decided on P Torque then someone advised me to stay away...


Back OT... I've heard bad things about P Torque too. I think mine is going to Jabba in a few months once i'm bored!


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Jabba do rule! I only don't use them now as they were unable to control my turbo when mapped there. When I ran my PD100 in normal mode, and my first smaller hybrid turbo, Jabba mapped it very nicely indeed!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Back OT... I've heard bad things about P Torque too.


Mmmmm, I'd be interested to hear what they are. Probably best not to do it in the forum, so a pm if you can spare the time.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to make my Audi A3 that little bit quicker. Its a 1.9TDI 130.
> 
> ...


Personally i would just remap it and keep it serviced reguarly (like you probably do and maybe get an oil change every few thousand miles)

Alex has his Leon mapped that i sure made 180 odds he then added an exhaust (i think it was a full system as well which wasnt cheap) and filter and it only made an extra 7-8hp (he will confirm it all 110% soon i imagine).

Find your nearest Custom Code mapper and get it done from them its a really nice map very progressive also. :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Personally i would just remap it and keep it serviced reguarly (like you probably do and maybe get an oil change every few thousand miles)
> 
> Alex has his Leon mapped that i sure made 180 odds he then added an exhaust (i think it was a full system as well which wasnt cheap) and filter and it only made an extra 7-8hp (he will confirm it all 110% soon i imagine).
> 
> Find your nearest Custom Code mapper and get it done from them its a really nice map very progressive also. :thumb:


Yep what Grizzle said. But if you were going down the route of an aftermarket exhaust and a filter I would get those done first and then map afterwards for better gains.
Awesome GTI in Manchester are doing Rolling Road Custom maps for £299 which might be an option if you were going to get the exhaust and filter first.
Alex


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

to be honest, for 7-8 extra bhp, i don't think its worth me spending all that on a exhaust! I may however de cat it and get a panel filter.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> to be honest, for 7-8 extra bhp, i don't think its worth me spending all that on a exhaust! I may however de cat it and get a panel filter.


If you map the car after the exhaust and filter you may get another 10-20 bhp depending on the car. Its what Mapping companies tend to call Phase 2 or Stage 2 Map as it takes into account of your mods but like I said it really depends on the individual car. 
I am sure that with mines that if I did the map after the exhaust and filter I maybe have been able to hit the 200 bhp barrier but its also dependent on how much torque as well.
Alex


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

when wanting to reach 200bhp, or above, you need to start considering ditching the stock turbo in favour of a stronger turbo of a similar size. Stock turbo will not last that long at anything above 190bhp. I ran a solid 220bhp for quite some time using a turbo which was basically a stock VNT17 from a pd130 but had some uprated internals.


----------



## tdi vrs (Sep 5, 2008)

i had mine mapped at jabbasport, really helpfull place and they no there stuff on VAG


----------



## MikeA3 (Feb 5, 2009)

I Had my old A3 PD 130 mapped at superchips about 3 years ago now, they tweaked a generic map to suit my car, made 162bhp on their rollers (it made just over 130 as standard).

I'm not sure if you've had your car mapped before (I hadn't) but I did a small write up that might be of use to you on audi-sport.net here - http://audi-sport.net/vb/showthread.php?t=29869

I'm not sure if linking to other websites is allowed here? (only a newbie) so if it's not mods feel free to remove the above ink

Hope it's of use to the OP

Mike


----------

